# Does UberEats drivers require Passenger Transport licence code (PTLC)



## Blocker (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm interested in becoming a driver for UberEats and just wanted to know if I'm expected to apply for a Passenger Transport licence code? It doesn't really make sense why I should but knowing Australia and their laws, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

We have a licence here in Toronto Canada for transporting clients only. I have been doing Uber Eats here and no PTC is needed. We are only carrying food.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You need a passenger transport licence code only if you transport passengers (not food).

You will, however, need a full Australian licence. This is Uber's advice regarding Uber Eats in Sydney:

Car requirements


You're at least 18 years old
You hold a full Australian licence
Your car is a 1990 model or newer
Your car is registered and CTP-insured in NSW
You have vehicle insurance (third-party property or comprehensive)
You can pass a background check
_You'll also need to confirm that you have the right to work in Australia and that you have access to Medicare or relevant health insurance.

(https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/sydney/vehicle-requirements/)_


----------



## Crucix (Jan 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> You need a passenger transport licence code only if you transport passengers (not food).
> 
> You will, however, need a full Australian licence. This is Uber's advice regarding Uber Eats in Sydney:
> 
> ...


Nope. International licences are allowed now for eats.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Crucix said:


> Nope. International licences are allowed now for eats.


Thanks.

In that case, Uber would do well to update its online advice.


----------

